# Fiesta Island crits



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

I was told there is a crit training very thursday at Fiesta Island (SAn Diego).
I wanted to know how was the pace during the training or the intensity, and what happens if you get lapped.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

aldiyo said:


> I was told there is a crit training very thursday at Fiesta Island (SAn Diego).
> I wanted to know how was the pace during the training or the intensity, and what happens if you get lapped.


haven't gone this year, but in the past you just reintegrate....pace varied but was usually fairly high


----------

